# 50 percent off at petsmart mississauga



## MrLimpet (Jan 10, 2010)

The Pet Smart at Heartland Centre, Mississauga is having a 50 percent off sale on most of there dry goods.

Had some cheap aquariums and filters left.

The sales guy was saying they were clearing out stuff so that they didn't have to move it to their new location.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

MrLimpet said:


> The Pet Smart at Heartland Centre, Mississauga is having a 50 percent off sale on most of there dry goods.
> 
> Had some cheap aquariums and filters left.
> 
> The sales guy was saying they were clearing out stuff so that they didn't have to move it to their new location.


I wonder if they have any UV sterilizer in stock


----------



## MrLimpet (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't see any uv sterilizers.

They did have quite a few heaters, and a few fluval canister filters in stock.

I think the sale started a couple of days ago, so most of the good stuff has been sold. Still there might be a few things worth looking at.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

what exactly is left? any decent sized or small 10G tanks ?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting note - Their location is literally from Mavis to McLaughlin.

No, they do have no any UV Sterilizers in stock. Last time I went I was helping some guy and he decided to buy the last one.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

anyone see any fluval fx5's left?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> anyone see any fluval fx5's left?


None as of yesterday afternoon. Almost nothing left.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I was there today, was gonna buy some otos but there was only 1 left :< so i ended but picking the one little guy up and some t5ho bulbs. Other then that there isnt much left, most of the stuff had been sold on the weekend. Too bad I just heard about the 50% sell today.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

damn...I've been away and I feel like I missed out on quite a few good deals....


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Just came back, there was a lot of 20G AquaClear powerheads on sale. They only had a few AC 20s and 30s and some other crap filters left. *I hid an AquaClear 50 behind the bags of kibbles and bits in the dog food section for anyone who needs it*. They also had those small bottles of Prime for $2.50 each, I took home 5 of them.
There was also some low quality foods, a 48 inch T5 fixture (forgot to check if it was a double or single).
There were 10G tanks, but it was the beginner sets (the TopFin and Marina if I remember correctly).


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Just came back, there was a lot of 20G AquaClear powerheads on sale. They only had a few AC 20s and 30s and some other crap filters left. *I hid an AquaClear 50 behind the bags of kibbles and bits in the dog food section for anyone who needs it*. They also had those small bottles of Prime for $2.50 each, I took home 5 of them.
> There was also some low quality foods, a 48 inch T5 fixture (forgot to check if it was a double or single).
> There were 10G tanks, but it was the beginner sets (the TopFin and Marina if I remember correctly).


Thanks dude!! LOL. took awhile to find it but I found it! hahaha


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Thanks dude!! LOL. took awhile to find it but I found it! hahaha


LOL, I was thinking "Okay, so if no one gets it by Saturday, I might go buy it".


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Joeee said:


> LOL, I was thinking "Okay, so if no one gets it by Saturday, I might go buy it".


Definitely took a bit to find. LOL I walking up and down isles looking for kibbles and bits. hahaha. People looked at me funny when I would look behind the bags of dogfood. LOL


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Definitely took a bit to find. LOL I walking up and down isles looking for kibbles and bits. hahaha. People looked at me funny when I would look behind the bags of dogfood. LOL


LOL, you should of said that you were looking for buried treasure.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting this MrLimpet - I got some AC20's, T5 bulbs, spare heater etc.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

penpal said:


> I was there today, was gonna buy some otos but there was only 1 left :< so i ended but picking the one little guy up and some t5ho bulbs. Other then that there isnt much left, most of the stuff had been sold on the weekend. Too bad I just heard about the 50% sell today.


Do they issue rain checks on sold out live stock?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Joeee said:


> LOL, you should of said that you were looking for buried treasure.


I thinky ou'd get odd looks and vibes as that comment can mean other things especially in the dog isle. When I had a dog a long time ago I used to refer to backyard goodies as 'biological land mines'. 

Are those the ~15mL Prime bottles for $2.50? THe ones that treat 500gal of water? Anymore around? Anyone from Markham/North York picking some up that I can get off yah? 

How much are the AC20's?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I thinky ou'd get odd looks and vibes as that comment can mean other things especially in the dog isle. When I had a dog a long time ago I used to refer to backyard goodies as 'biological land mines'.
> 
> Are those the ~15mL Prime bottles for $2.50? THe ones that treat 500gal of water? Anymore around? Anyone from Markham/North York picking some up that I can get off yah?
> 
> How much are the AC20's?


The AQ 20 were originally $36 I think, so they'd be around $18. The small bottles (they can fit in your pocket) are about $2.50 each, I think they're $4.79 regularly.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Do they issue rain checks on sold out live stock?


I'm guessing they probably wont restock live stock till they move. It's only a week away, on the 30th, i wonder if they would have a reopening sale or something.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Anything left in the store?? Dry goods??

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> Anything left in the store?? Dry goods??
> 
> Thanks


Doesn't sound like much of anything is left...I could use new bulbs though. Are those 50% off too?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe I'll give them a call later to see...

hey gucci, you're in mississauga any chance of you dropping by?


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I could use new bulbs though. Are those 50% off too?


Ya they are, I nabbed two t5ho bulbs 50% off.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Went by there today at lunch. Very little left. A few types of flakes, not even sure what brand. Some test kits, there were some glass lids, a few bulbs. Again I didn't look that closely at what types. They had a bunch of AC powerheads.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Tbird said:


> Went by there today at lunch. Very little left. A few types of flakes, not even sure what brand. Some test kits, there were some glass lids, a few bulbs. Again I didn't look that closely at what types. They had a bunch of AC powerheads.


I'd have to say that it'd low quality flakes, not really worth a half hour trip unless you buy a lot.

I just got back, someone returned a Tetra Whisper 70 (which I realized is loud as fuck, but it's in my living room and I can barely hear it over everything else on my tank). Original price - $60, store discount -50% so it's $30, then since it's returned and I tore up the box and some 'parts were missing' an addition -50%, so I got it for about $17 with tax. I also bought a submersible heater.

There really isn't anything left, there's a few BioOrbs and a lot of reptile bulbs light thingers.

OH, most importantly, anyone in the area go buy their fish as some of them are more than 50% off. Their plecos, usually $5 are less than $1.50 I think but I think they turned off the filtration recently.

There's also almost no more glass tanks for sale, just a 10G starter kit.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update!
It's a far drive for me so I guess it's not totally worth it for me unless I'm going that way.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Thanks for the update!
> It's a far drive for me so I guess it's not totally worth it for me unless I'm going that way.


What do you need from there? There were a few bulbs, but there seemed to be more of the longer ones.

The only filters that are left is a Fluval canister 101(?), it's a small one and an Aqueon 10G which I was about to buy if I had not bought the Whisper 70, which has an interesting design.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

not really sure what I need... lol  

Maybe conditioner and such for later on


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> not really sure what I need... lol
> 
> Maybe conditioner and such for later on


They're all out


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> They're all out


awww nuts...


----------

